# Two Boys Come With Cage!! Texas



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Two Adorable boys need new homes!! Come with cage!! He posted:We have two male rats we are trying to re-home. We have a dumbo rat (John) and a fancy rat (Apollo). We will include their cage, toys, and food. Please email me if you are interested.If interested I will send you his way!!


----------



## HollandTaylor (Aug 28, 2011)

I would be interested but I'm not sure how that would work as I can't go up and get them.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I could give him your email and mabey you guys could work out a way to meet up or mabey he will even be willing to bring them to you!


----------



## HollandTaylor (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds good! Sent you a PM with my email.


----------



## HollandTaylor (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for putting this post up here and putting me in contact with Cris! I now have my first two babies home safe and sound! Thank you so so much!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad to know they found homes!!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Would love to see some pictures of them in their new home!!


----------



## HollandTaylor (Aug 28, 2011)

When they stop moving long enough for a photo op I'll definitely snag some pictures. Right now they're having entirely too much fun exploring my bedroom! When I post on the Meet My Rat board I'll let you know!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay great!!! I'm so happy they have amazing home now!!


----------

